# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia >  Ya estuve hace mucho por aqui, que ha cambiado?

## periprocto

Buenas. Frecuentaba este foro hace unos años.
Veo que está bastante parado.
Que ha cambiado?
Que ocurrió con el "area secreta" del foro?

Saludos a todos los ilusionistas!

----------


## ign

¡Bienvenido de nuevo!

Estamos intentando reanudar la actividad del foro, por lo demás sigue teniendo el mismo funcionamiento. El acceso al área secreta sigue siendo para usuarios con más de 50 mensajes.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## periprocto

Pero yo tenia ya acceso, en la anterior web. Por que me lo han retirado?

----------


## ign

Prueba a entrar ahora. Si el problema persiste, házmelo saber y probamos otra vez.

Saludos.

----------


## sujetom

Hola! Siempre estuve con la cosa de no haber entrado en el area secreta y por lo que veo creo que el requisito de los 50 mensajes lo cumplo jajajaja, ¿Cómo procedo? Muchas gracias! La verdad es que los tiempos cambian y el foro ha caído en desuso por otros medios, pero creo que podría tener futuro

----------


## ign

> Hola! Siempre estuve con la cosa de no haber entrado en el area secreta y por lo que veo creo que el requisito de los 50 mensajes lo cumplo jajajaja, ¿Cómo procedo? Muchas gracias! La verdad es que los tiempos cambian y el foro ha caído en desuso por otros medios, pero creo que podría tener futuro



¡Hola _sujetom_! Prueba a acceder ahora.  :Smile1:

----------


## sujetom

O no sé acceder o aun no estoy dentro, en el inicio, en la parte de área secreta y laboratorio no hay posts, quizás no sea ese el punto de acceso

----------


## ign

Prueba de nuevo, creo que ahora está solucionado.

Saludos.

----------

